# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Pétition contre un élevage.

## Eliz@

Reportage NRJ12: Code12: animaux en péril ---> http://www.nrj12.fr/media/video/?media_id=307912

La cellule anti trafic de la spa tente de démasquer une éleveuse peu scrupuleuse, vous y reconnaîtrez peu être certain chien, les 3 akitas on été à l'adoption, les huskies rescapés de son précédent élevage de + de 60 chiens (certain sont mort de faim ou dans des bagarres, d'autre gardé par son compagnon et d'autre recupéré par un refuge dans le 62) malgré cette échec et la mort de nombreux chiens cette personne continue à faire le commerce de ses chiens en les ayant dans des conditions déplorables...
Je crois même que cette personne était inscrite ici...

http://www.petitionpublique.fr/PeticaoV ... P2010N5039.

_"Pétition Pour que l'élevage Des S B soit dissout et que leurs bourreau paye Pour:Tous le mondeSuite a l'émission passée le 29/12/2010 sur une chaine cablée, je réitère ma demande de mettre fin au supplice que subissent encore une vingtaines de chiens de race husky siberien. Il étaient a l'origine approximativement soixante-dix a vivre dans des conditions déplorable. Peu voir pas nourri il se battaient jusqu'à se tuer pour manger. Au final une trentaine sont décédés selon nos sources, une dizaine leurs ont été enlevé par un refuge situé dans le nord de la France, la pseudo éleveuse en a quand a elle récupérer un nombre inexact a notre connaissance. Pour les chiens restant nous sommes incapable de savoir s'ils sont décedés ou si cette personne les as avec elle. Par ailleurs elle a réussi a se réapproprier deux d'entre ceux qui avait été recueillit par le refuge, les plus en mal en point (pour les laisser mourir sans soins chez elle ?!). Cette personne continue a faire des portées avec les chiens qui lui restent et les vend a des gens qui ne connaissent rien a l'histoire de ces pauvres bêtes. Après plusieurs plainte avec photo a l'appui qui n'ont servi à a rien. J'éspére que cette pétition feras le tour des passionnés des animaux qui comme moi et tant d'autres ce voient affligés que de tel traitements fait en toute impunité soit encore possible à ce jour et impuni par notre société."_ 

Pour vous aider à signer, un des chiens récupéré par le refuge dans le 62 dont les annonces ont également été relayé sur Rescue ...

----------


## Eliz@

Petite erreur dans le lien de la pétition

http://www.petitionpublique.fr/PeticaoV ... P2010N5039

 :merci:

----------


## Hidile

SIGNÉE    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## sissi83

Signée

----------


## Mélancolia06

Signé

J'comprends pas que le refuge lui ai rendu des chiens, ils font pas gaffe a qui ils placent les chiens ou quoi !!!

----------


## virchat

Signée !

Oui, c'est incroyable que le refuge lui ait confié des chiens... ; et incroyable que cette dame puisse continuer librement ces agissements, sans inquiètude...

Ah, elle est belle notre justice !

----------


## Eliz@

Up Up des petites signatures svp   ::

----------


## loupio76

signée   ::

----------


## Aïssa

> Signée !
> 
> Oui, c'est incroyable que le refuge lui ait confié des chiens... ; et incroyable que cette dame puisse continuer librement ces agissements, sans inquiètude...
> 
> Ah, elle est belle notre justice !


Sur qu'il vaut encore mieux qu'un refuge les piques pour manque de place que de les laisser _SURVIVRE_ dans un élevage pareil... Signé.

----------


## mell62

oui cette personne est bien inscrite ici et a méme adoptée des chien ici!!!!

mais quand je l'ai signalé sur le post du chien qu'elle avait adopté ici on a mis le sujet a la corbeille!!!!! alors que penser de tout ça???

----------


## mell62

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t108417...-pas-de-calais

----------


## pimousse01

> http://rescue.forumactif.com/t108417...-pas-de-calais


oui et quand tu cliques sur ses statistiques, tu trouves 10 messages, tu cliques dessus y en a qu'un qui sort: sa présentation...   ::

----------


## mell62

normale les autre message sont sur le post de chouba une akita qu'elle a adoptée ici !!!
ya des chose qu'il vaut mieu cacher dans la PA

----------


## Eliz@

Up Up!!!!   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:

----------


## save-animals

J'ai signé !    ::   et je diffuserai sur mon blog.

----------


## kabou94

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------


## teddy82

signé

----------


## Prisca54

signé

----------


## fanpon

j'ai signé.

----------


## zouzous

Pétition signée avec du retard    ::  
Malheureusement dans la PA aussi certaines personnes profitent des failles du système   :grrr:  et c'est les animaux qui souffrent   :beurk:

----------


## Golden92

SIGNÉ

----------


## Eliz@

Up!

Toujours d'actualité! Il faut savoir que cette personne continue à faire des portées et continue à ce remplir les poches avec les chiens qu'elle a pu récupéré au refuge après le naufrage de son élevage et avec les chiens qu'elle à adopté!  :grrr:

----------


## Eliz@

A savoir qu'elle a aussi adopté kaluuk...qui est visible sur le site internet de l'élevage.

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t160756-ka ... ight=akita

----------


## Eliz@

Mais aussi Rafal http://rescue.forumactif.com/t308275-ra ... t=malamute qui lui a eu plus de chance de pouvoir sortir de cet enfer!

----------


## r'is27

Signée

----------


## Fizima

comment a-t-elle pu récupérer les chiens auprès du refuge?

ça paraît invraisemblable!

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:  signée

----------


## chiro

signée   ::

----------


## gualbert41

Je viens seulement de voir ce post.
Je n'étais pas du tout au courant.
La vidéo n'est apparemment plus visible !
Qui pourrait me donner un maximum d'infos car Kaluuk a été placé chez cette personne et je voudrais savoir où il est actuellement (c'était le chien  produit par mon ami et éleveur d'akitas inu et je connaissait très bien le propriétaire) ?
Merci à toute personne qui pourra me donner plus d'infos.

----------


## Eliz@

Je t'ai répondu en MP  ::

----------


## gualbert41

Oui, merci beaucoup Eliz@, je vais regarder tout çà.

----------


## sylhvana

la spa a porte plainte ? il y a eu une suite ?

----------


## Kindy

signé...

----------

